# Problem with Bushidodvd.com



## hapkenkido (Apr 24, 2008)

i just joined Bushido DVD.com last week after seeing the add here, and have gotten some great dvds. but i can not get on to their website any more. it will not load at all i keep getting "web page can not be found". 
is there anyone else with this problem or know why this is going on?


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just looked up the website after I read this post (0845 est) and it loaded fine.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2008)

Try clearing your cache and cookies, reboot and try again.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 25, 2008)

I got a "site not found" error yesterday, but it loads ok now.  Might have been moving to a new host and DNS hadn't updated yet.


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 25, 2008)

thank you,
 i just tried it again and it is up a running. they must have been doing some mantince.


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 27, 2008)

i have been very happy with my experience with bushido dvd and would recommend it to anyone.


----------

